# Lab results...please help



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I posted this in the worng area.
I am just figuring this out. Sorry for the double post.

I am new to the boards. Hello everyone 
My Dr. found that my thyroid was enlarged and sent me to have an ultrasound and blood work, which then led to a FNA (which was inconclusive). They are asking me to do it all again. It's been 6 months. I am headed back for another ultrasound. Can someone tell me what these numbers mean (boold work). And what the ultrasound concludes? Not really sure what I am reading..lol Is this something I should pursue? I thought I would make a quick note that I don't have any symptoms. This all started with a physical exam. The FNA was terrible...I really wish I could avoid it.

Anyway. Here is all sorts of information. Sorry for such a long post.
Any information would be great!

Blood work:
My TPO-AB was 122 (High)
Prolactin was 3.6 (normal)
T3 was 3.3 (normal)
T4 was 1.3 (normal)
Thyroglobulin antibodies were 1266 (very high) ??
Thyroglobulin was 5

AND my FNA report:
Non-diagnostic. Repeat FNA recommended
Cells Present:
follicular cells: rare <--what is this???
macrophages
lymphocytes

1.4cm firm nodule

My ultrasound:
Right lobe is heterogeneous. In the mid pole there is a 1.4 X 1.5 X 1.3 nodule that has a thin hypoechoic rim and is heterogeneous otherwise.
Right size... 4.3 X 2.0 X 2.1 cm

Left lobe is heterogeneous, but no descrete cysts or nodules are seen.
Left lobe .... 4.3 X 1.9 X 1.9 cm

Isthmus: 0.5 cm

Thanks again!
Maybe you guys can make some sense of this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Could you please post your lab ranges?


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I guess that would help. 

Microsomal TPO-Ab 122 H (<35 IU/ml)
Prolactin Diluted 3.6 (3.3 - 26.7 ng/ml)
T3 Free Non-Dialysis 3.3 (2.0 - 4.8 pg/ml)
T4 Free Non-Dialysis 1.3 (0.8 - 1.7 ng/dl)
Thyro globulin 5 (<56 ng/ml)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 1266 H (<41 IU/ml)

Thanks.
Christi


----------

